# Get composite and hd hdmi out of bolt



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Bolt has hdmi and audio l/r

Can something be done with an hdmi splitter to point one at hd receiver and the other to an hdmi to composite output?

I run all my devices in basement and send to my 2 tv using an 8x2 switcher, but also throw them all out using composite to cable channels 92 100 105 110 115 124

Since there isnt a composite, i cant set it up to work on my other tv units

Help!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

It is roundabout and shouldn't be necessary, but you might want to get a used TiVo mini to connect with your bolt and use that to output hdmi/component-or-composite.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

The problem with that is the mini will be on a different channel than the bolt. So i would have to setup yet another ir address device on my roomie remote to change channels


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

philhu said:


> The problem with that is the mini will be on a different channel than the bolt. So i would have to setup yet another ir address device on my roomie remote to change channels


Do you even need to connect your Bolt to your AV system? I was suggesting you can stick the bolt anywhere in the house with wired or coax connection and just replace it with the Mini in your AV system. The mini can watch live tv, watch recorded shows, schedule onepasses, do searches, ie most things you normally do. If you need direct control of the bolt, perhaps you stick it in a room that has a monitor or display that takes HDMI and use the RF remote that came with it to control it. I think you might only need direct access to the Bolt to do setup type operations.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Mini doesnt do 4k or uhd. And is pretty processor strapped


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

If you need 4k out of bolt (rather than using Roku for apps) then I don't know what your options are. You could split, then get some chinese hdcp stripper, then hdmi to composite converter, but I don't think I've seen anything that does HDCP stripping and supports 4k. With all the links in the chain, you might not be happy with the results.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

philhu said:


> Mini doesnt do 4k or uhd. And is pretty processor strapped


The suggested solution was to use the mini for the composite output not the hdmi. I do that for pip.

I do have an hdmi splitter feeding an hdmi to composite adapter on my Roku but I have no idea if that would support 4K since I don't have it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The suggested solution was to use the mini for the composite output not the hdmi.* I do that for pip.*
> 
> I do have an hdmi splitter feeding an hdmi to composite adapter on my Roku but I have no idea if that would support 4K since I don't have it.


Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Btw. The viewhd 4k splitter does inadvertently strip hdcp even on 4k


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

philhu said:


> Btw. The viewhd 4k splitter does inadvertently strip hdcp even on 4k


Read the reviews on Amazon before you buy if you're hoping to strip HDCP from HDMI 2.2.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

It works fine for me. Split 4k one side. Composite from hdmi other side. Works fine using the viewhd 4k splitter


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Which splitter did you get? The VHD-Pluto that is $18+shipping? Or VHD-0102N for $30?
Neither seem to support 4Kx60.

For completeness which HDMI to composite?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Right. Pluto. [email protected]

Works for now since i send the signal from basement to upstairs tv usibg ethernet

A year from now. Ill readdress as new products come out


----------

